# Carving spoons



## crokseti (Jan 19, 2010)

We're gettin in to spoon carving. (The wife and I ), Using poplar and some sasafrass.
 Any one else here carve?
 I made our knives and came across the sasafrass while gettin up some firewood.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 19, 2010)

they look nice ....


----------



## apoint (Jan 19, 2010)

*spoon*

heres one Iv done


----------



## apoint (Jan 19, 2010)

more


----------



## swims-with-stripers (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice spoons guys!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 20, 2010)

Those are really nice looking!!!! I like the large ones, you just know they'd be good to dip hot soup out with!!!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 20, 2010)

All of those are very nice. Anyone here do wooden bowls like the old ones ? My great grandfather made his living making wooden dough bowls, wooden rolling pins and butter moulds. He also made baskets, knives and other things.


----------



## thurston1979 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice job.


----------



## crokseti (Jan 21, 2010)

Apoint, what kinds of wood do you use?
 Since our first attemts we're having trouble with cracks developing, especially with the sasifrass.
 I think its because as the wood sits in the house for a while it gets too dry.
  I like carving the green poplar and then drying it by the fireplace, but the rough out pieces we're working now are developing cracks.
 The sasifrass was an old one that got in the way of a large oak that fell 2 seasons ago.
 I just finished a sasi pipe that looks good and has'nt checked but does have some slight stress cracks on the butt end.
 I've been using mineral oil for seal.
Hopefully I can get some pictures uploaded of a couple more pieces we've made.


----------



## learnin2do (Jan 24, 2010)

Those are so beautiful!!

My man and i do; we have not done much this year.
I made a spoon for him, that is the measure of sugar he uses in his coffee, out of crepe myrtle; it had a crack from the beginning.  
I just fill the cracks; it doesn't usually show.  I like the pretty, burly, colorful stuff that usually has holes and cracks in it.
Dogwood seems to be popular and pretty.


----------



## Willjo (Jan 24, 2010)

*windspirit*

We dont do spoons but we do some indians and windspirits. here is one. This is out of a heart pine knot. The glosey finish and light messed up thee detail of the eyes.


----------



## learnin2do (Jan 24, 2010)

That is so, so beautiful!   It is real (hand carved) too, it appears!  I am a powertool freak (impatient and short on time).  
This dragonfly was for my daughter's birthday.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the windspirit face...it's awesome Willjo and the dragonfly for your daughter is lovely!!!!! One of these days I'll carve me a spoon or two, just to see if I can do it. What's the best wood to use, that won't crack so badly?


----------



## collardncornbread (Feb 20, 2010)

backwoodsjoe said:


> All of those are very nice. Anyone here do wooden bowls like the old ones ? My great grandfather made his living making wooden dough bowls, wooden rolling pins and butter moulds. He also made baskets, knives and other things.



If you can get to the musieum of the appalachains the first weekend in october you can probabaly see it being done. I saw a man carving bowls from tree burrels. The groth balls you sometimes see omn the side of hardwood trees.The bowls were expensive, and Pretty.I dont know his name, But i'll bet if you call the musieum, theyll be able to put you in touch with several carvers. From spoons, bowls, and lots of art-carving.


----------



## crokseti (Jun 30, 2011)

Well it's been a year and a half since I posted this and looking back at this thread makes me feel pretty good about how far we have gotten with our wood crafts. We have made well over 300 pieces and added many varietys and styles. We even set up a web store to showcase our crafts and we get custom orders right regularly.
Our first attempts were sorta primitive and we still try to keep things simple but with better techniques and wood selections our pieces are much nicer now.
 Thanks to everyone here who have encouraged me to pursue the older ways and to preserve our herritage.


----------

